# Big dam to stock - what species?



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it too cold for Piranha?
Apparently good on the chew and will keep the kids out.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't think you are allowed Redfin down there so not many options that will self breed in that climate. I'd stock it with brown trout personally. Stock for a couple of years then let them grow big for the next ten years. They thrive in the climate, grow big, taste good and are fun to catch.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Browns.

Could try some rainbows, but browns are more adaptable to a wider range of conditions and generally "hardier".

Happy to "test fish" his dam for him once he has it stocked.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Get the dam heated and stock it with barra.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Make sure you secure your annual pass.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Eels. Delicious, but slippery as...........


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Galaxia and other forage species from the nearest river system first. Leave for 12 months.
Then put in brook trout. They are much nicer to look at and fantastic to eat too. They will get upto about 8lb if there's alot of food in the dam too. 
Natives wise its either tupong grayling or blackfish. And good luck getting them. 
Where exactly is the property that may help on species selection too.
Phil


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

don't know about the legalities but I would look into murray cod. They have a history of being well suited to stocking dams and grow to enormous sizes and are hardy enough to take freezing cold winters and hot summers too. They will survive in water that is anything from gin clear to very dirty and you will need heavy tackle to land one - even in an impoundment. If I ever get back to a small farm a dam and the big green fish are high on the list of necessities...

cheers

John


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

northern pike to eat all the carp there a good fighting fish too


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Cod sounds like fun. Maybe fifty cod and a couple of thousand trout. 
The idea of stocking with small natives first Is a good idea if there's none there already.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

From this link - http://www.nativefish.asn.au/cod.html

"Murray cod will breed with or without spring-floods, including in low flow conditions in lightly regulated rivers; they will spawn in reservoirs and farm dams (although survival of larvae is very poor, for reasons not known); cod do not spawn on the floodplain; "


----------



## Macca (Nov 25, 2005)

my brother wanted to stock a dam on his place many years ago and found out there were a few red tape loops before doing so.

Check out this link for a bit more info

http://www.ifs.tas.gov.au/fishery-manag ... m-stocking

Macca


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I recommended giant snakehead and silver carp and see who wins down the line.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd do some research first but probably try and see if I can something a bit special to survive there. Brook and Tiger trout. (ditto for luring in some pay to fish fly fisherman)

If they don't hold well then an Atlantic Salmon and Brownie equal stocking and see who comes out on top after 5 years!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Like the idea of stocking some smaller bait fish first.
Make sure any trout or salmon that go in are a decnt size, unless the dam is deep and has lots of cover, otherwise the cormorants will quickly wipe out and fish put in there.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Yep, you just need to give them nesting sites-half wine barrels cut long ways or something similarly tunnel-like.


----------

